
Jill Bolte Taylor's stroke of insight [video] - datashovel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyyjU8fzEYU
======
datashovel
I submitted this a year ago, and hope to continue to do so annually. When I
read the top story re: LSD: Life-Saving Drug, I felt today would be a good day
for it.

